

How to make Angry Birds (pt1) - wildbunny
http://www.wildbunny.co.uk/blog/2011/05/12/how-to-make-angry-birds-part-1/

======
wildbunny
In this first part of a new series of articles, I talk about the process of
making a game from start to finish!

